# мыть



## Bathsabee

Hello, could you tell me the most common perfective aspect of "мыть" ? thank you.


----------



## Maroseika

All of them are very common but have different sense. Actually almost any prefix can be used with this verb. What exactly you want to say? Maybe the most neutral is помыть.


----------



## Aquatarkus

Perfective terms: вымыть, вымыться, домыть, домыться, замыть, намыть, намыться, обмыть, обмыться, омыть, омыться, перемыть, подмыть, подмыться, помыть, помыться, промыть, размыть, размыться, смыть, смыться, умыть, умыться. 

Of them the most common are вымыть (я вымыл машину - I have washed the car all over), помыть (maybe the most common; я помыл пол - I have washed the floor) , смыть (я смыл мыло - I have washed away the soap),  умыть (usually smth or smbd; я умыл лицо - I have washed my face).


----------



## ne_parsya

Theoretically, the correct perfective form should be ВЫмыть, but in everyday language you can use ПОмыть.


----------



## Sobakus

ne_parsya said:


> Theoretically, the correct perfective form should be ВЫмыть, but in everyday language you can use ПОмыть.



Can I have your correctness-meter?


----------



## ne_parsya

Sobakus said:


> Can I have your correctness-meter?



учебнки и преподы по русскому.

P.S.: Я написал _theoretically._


----------



## Sobakus

ne_parsya said:


> учебнки и преподы по русскому.
> 
> P.S.: Я написал _theoretically._



I can see the reasoning behind labelling одеть instead of надеть as incorrect (even though I still find it snobbish and stupid), but there's absolutely no reasoning that I can see in this case.


----------



## Maroseika

ne_parsya said:


> Я написал _theoretically._



May I become familiar with this amazing theory?


----------



## ne_parsya

Sobakus said:


> I can see the reasoning behind labelling одеть instead of надеть as incorrect (even though I still find it snobbish and stupid), but there's absolutely no reasoning that I can see in this case.



I guess this has nothing to do with this thread. You're OT.



Maroseika said:


> May I become familiar with this amazing theory?






Page 87. Is it reliable enough?


----------



## Maroseika

ne_parsya said:


> Page 87. Is it reliable enough?



There is no page 87 in your link, unfortunately. Anyway, I would not dare call a "theory" what is simplifiedly taught to the non-native student, especially when it refers to the words usage. Would be curious however to listen the arguments of the scientists proving that вымыть is more correct than помыть, the latter being colloquial. In fact, in some cases вымыть is even hardly applicable at all (помыть пробирки, машину, коня).


----------



## ne_parsya

It is hardly applicable, but it is applicable (as I've found 15.000 results for "вымыть машину" on Google - used by native speakers).

This is the page of the book I was referring to:




Anyway, sorry to have bothered you.


----------



## Maroseika

ne_parsya said:


> It is hardly applicable, but it is applicable (as I've found 15.000 results for "вымыть машину" on Google - used by native speakers).


There is always a number of natives poor feeling their own language. However, in this particular case, less than 10% of such. Besides, in some cases вымыть and помыть just have different sense even as applied tovcars.



> This is the page of the book I was referring to:



Thanks. 
But where is there anything describing помыть as good only in everyday language? According to your link, they are completely interchangeable.


----------



## Bathsabee

Hello everybody, yours replies are very very instructive !! I triggered a battle between native people !! So in some respect you all answered to my question. It is difficult to find a "usual" or more common perfective to this verb because there isn't any. For me, as a foreigner, I try as much as I can to undestand the underlying meaning of the different prefixes but sometimes there is no meaning. Habits are the only landmarks. To answer Maroseika, this is true that some people dont have a very high command of their own language but, be sure, it is also true in France ! it is true everywhere and it does not mean that these people are bad... Thanks to everyone.


----------



## Maroseika

Bathsabee said:


> it is true everywhere and it does not mean that these people are bad...


Sure, they are not. Like Russian joke says: "My salary is very good. But small".


----------



## Bathsabee

Yes, you know, recently I learned that they were two theories to explain the Univers : the Einstein theory and the quantum theory. They are both 100% true but they are not compatible !! with time I abide more and more by the illogical aspect of things... My greetings.


----------



## John_Doe

According to "Новый частотный словарь русской лексики", the list is as follows (in descending order):

6594  вымыть
10351  смыть
10614  помыть
10991  умыться
11080  промыть
16037  отмыть
17031  смыться
17302  помыться
17389  умыть

Вымыть is the winner! )


----------



## Maroseika

Actually the question was about "the most common perfective aspect of "мыть". Do you really think смыться is one of perfective forms for мыть?


----------



## John_Doe

And the question was answered. It's вымыть.

> Do you really think смыться is one of perfective forms for мыть?

Что сделать? Смыться. What's wrong with that?


----------



## Sobakus

John_Doe said:


> And the question was answered. It's вымыть.
> 
> > Do you really think смыться is one of perfective forms for мыть?
> 
> Что сделать? Смыться. What's wrong with that?


Он мыл, мыл, но до приезда милиции смыться не успел.


----------



## John_Doe

"Пятно смылось". A perfectly literal meaning, if you about it.


----------



## Maroseika

John_Doe said:


> And the question was answered. It's вымыть.
> 
> > Do you really think смыться is one of perfective forms for мыть?
> 
> Что сделать? Смыться. What's wrong with that?



Well, if you are not kididng, I'll try not to kid too. You see, when talking about perfective/imperfective pairs, they usually mean one the same verb denoting one the same action, but complete or non complete: делать - сделать, воспитывать - воспитать. This is called 'aspect pairs' (видовые пары). As a Russian native, you will not fail to see that мыть - смыть is not such a pair. Смыть couples with смывать, for мыть there is no ideal pair, we can only discuss the verb, closest to it semantically and mostly applicable, like помыть or вымыть.


----------



## John_Doe

> You see, when talking about perfective/imperfective pairs


Ok, I obviously missed the point. Hope my information was some kind of educational, anyway.


----------

